# Ayuda Circuito Lm317t Driver led 10w



## snaker159 (May 27, 2013)

Hola chicos, soy un poco principiante en esto de la electrónica y viendo un proyecto en internet acerca de un led de 10w controlado por un Lm317t mediante una resistencia a 1.8 ohms 2 watts. Todo va bien excepto que he notado que no se calienta el disipador donde está montado el led, ya me aseguré de que este haciendo bien contacto con el cobre del disipador, osea que por una mala superficie de contacto no es. todos los usuarios dicen que se calienta mucho pero el mio no. 

No se si esté bien quisiera que me pudieran ayudar a resolver este problema porque me parece a mi que no está iluminando lo que debería de rendir, y si me podrian proporcionar un circuito con el lm317t o lm338t y el tipo de resistencia que debo de utilizar para obtener 12 volts a 1000mA que son los adecuados para el led gracias.

Las especifricaciones del led son
Voltage 9-12 V DC
1000mA 
Blanco frío 6500K

Otra pregunta perdón por preguntar demasiado, se disminuye el rendimiento si alimentas el led con menos mA de los que requiere.


----------



## elaficionado (May 27, 2013)

Hola.

¿Cómo es el circuito que haz armado?
Publica tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## blanko001 (May 28, 2013)

El LED que enseñas en la imagen trabaja con 0.9A no con 1A (bueno segun las especificaciones de los fabricantes de ese modelo), con la resistencia de 1.8 ohm consigues unos 0.7A, cambiala por una de 1.4 ohm para que logres limitar los 0.9A. si quieres intentar con mas corriente reemplazala por una de 1.3 ohm bajo la advertencia de que puedes estropear tu led. En todo caso los LM317 utilizan un voltaje de referencia de unos 1.25V por ende la resistencia la calculas así:  R=Vref/Corriente de salida. 
Ej: para 0.9A.   R=(1.25V/0.9A)=1.38 ohm, aproximando a 1.4 ohm.

Ya veras que con los 0.9A calienta tu disipador jeje
Por otro lado de tanto experimentar con LEDs de potencia me he dado cuenta que es mejor trabajar varios LED con menor corriente que la de trabajo, así se utilizan 2 led en vez de 1 (en tu caso) pero no se tienen problemas de calor.


----------



## snaker159 (May 29, 2013)

Hola muchas gracias a todos, intentare hacer lo que me dijiste blanko001 cambiare la resistencia de 1.8 a 1.4 ohm pero sigo con la duda del calentamiento, creen que si estoy entregando menos A al led se reduce su rendimiento, y siendo asi, si cambio la resistencia por 1.4ohms aumentaría su rendimiento. Se me olvidó ponerlo, lo alimento con un eliminador a  12v 1A. La duda del calentamiento es, creen que no se calienta el disipador porque lo estoy alimentando con menos A de los que debe de llevar. Gracias 

El circuito lo tengo como éste excepto que el mio es 6500K y las especificaciones que hablamos


----------



## bocagonza (May 29, 2013)

muy lindo reflector  mmm mide con tu tester, la corriente que pasa por el led, la caida del voltaje si es la correcta, si la referencia del lm317 estabiliza en 1,25V (para verificar su correcto funcionamieno) asi te daras cuenta lo que realmente esta consumiendo... suerte!


----------



## blanko001 (May 29, 2013)

La resistencia que utilizas es de 1.5 ohm, es más que muy buen valor para utilizar éste tipo de LED, por lo que veo es actinico o de entre 10000K y 20000K compuesto. Por lo que veo la corriente de tu fuente cae, ya que es de 1A y por lo menos te recomiendo una que te entregue 2A; además cae el voltaje y agregale la caida del LM317. Prueba con la resistencia de la foto (1.5ohm) una fuente de por lo menos 15V a 2A y verás lo que te digo... aumentará la eficiencia si así le podemos llamar, porque no le estamos "sacando el jugo" al LED.

Y si, cuando le entregue los miliamperios necesarios al LED se calentara el disipador, tanto por el LED como por el LM317. 

PD: Dime de cuantos Kelvin es el LED porque me cuesta creer que el de la imagen sea de 6500K y si lo utilizarás en el acuario plantado de agua dulce?


----------



## elaficionado (May 29, 2013)

Hola.



Chao.
eladicionado.


----------



## snaker159 (May 29, 2013)

Hola nuevamente gracias a todos por contestar, el led que tengo en la foto ahora no es con el que estoy haciendo pruebas pero si el mismo circuito, pero podría alimentarlo esta vez con un eliminador a 13.5V 1000mA y cambiar la resistencia a 1.4ohms, no se quemaría? a y otro cosa la resistencia a cuantos watts.Gracias


----------



## blanko001 (May 29, 2013)

Amigo lo que sucede es que 1000mA máximos que entrega tu fuente o eliminador es muy poco para el gasto que requiere el circuito, el led está diseñado para 900mA sumandole lo que se pierde... entonces la fuente será deficiente. No te preocupes por ahora en el voltaje, ya que le estamos limitando la corriente al LED, puedes perfectamente alimentar con 15V... 16V... 18V... y no se quemará el LED. Intenta cambiar la fuente y ponle una resistencia de 1.5 Ohm que es un valor comercial, a unos 5W o 10W...  (no estoy calculando la potencia disipada por el resistor, solo intuyo), en este momento tengo todo menos LED de 10W para hacer la prueba.


----------



## elaficionado (May 29, 2013)

Hola.

La potencia de R1:  
Para 1A.
P = 1.25 x 1A = 1.25W.  Siempre se elije el doble de la potencia calculada.
P= 2.5W ó 3W o más.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## snaker159 (May 30, 2013)

Gracias a todos, entoncess lo puedo alimenta con 18V a 200mA y una resistencia de 2.5, o 4 watts?


----------



## blanko001 (May 30, 2013)

> Gracias a todos, entoncess lo puedo alimenta con 18V a 200mA y una resistencia de 2.5, o 4 watts?


 2000mA que equivalen a 2A como minimo, no 200mA; los 18V valen... igual que 15V, la diferencia es que entre el voltaje sea mas cercano al de trabajo del LED, (sumandole el voltaje que se "come" el regulador); entonces el LM317 calentará menos (disipara menos calor) pero con buen disipador se pueden trabajar diversos voltajes. La resistencia como calculó el Sr. Moderador elaficionado de más de 2.5W, agregandole que por experiencia se que calientan mucho yo utilizaría de mayor potencia para que se irradie el calor de una manera mas controlado, por ejemplo de 5W o 10W, y el valor comercial más cercano para tu caso sería de 1.5 ohm; yo sé que para muchos es una potencia algo elevada 5W o 10W pero ya saben... todos hemos probado si calientan con el dedo jajaja.


----------



## Tachenk (Jun 1, 2013)

Mi opinión  practica después de bastantes montajes con estos leds de 10W´s y superiores:
F.A.de mas del 50% de potencia que la consumida teóricamente, en este caso 1,5A. mejor 2A si es china 
Alimentación a 12V con R 1W 0.82 Oh. Calentar se calienta, pero nunca llega a quemar al tacto.
La resistencia, lo mismo, se calienta lógicamente pero sin quemar. 
Saludos. 

Por cierto, el reflector, en este caso no hace nada mas que de disipador de calor (buena idea) pero no de reflector de luz, ya que al estar el led tan afuera, no llega a dar la luz en esos reflectores, tiene que estar al fondo del todo del reflector, tocando el fondo, asi te ahorras esa chapa de aluminio y el foco entero hace de disipador calor. 
Esta solución para leds de hasta 20W vale, a partir de aquí es insuficiente.


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 1, 2013)

Vale Tachenk, te faltó especificar para el amigo snaker159 que la resistencia de 0.82 ohm es para circuito sin LM317, es decir, para instalar en serie con el LED de 10W y posteriormente conectar a 12V (ni un voltio mas jeje).


----------



## Tachenk (Jun 2, 2013)

Si tienes razón y que la  R las pongo en negativo..y mas bien alguna décima de menos de 12, con la fuente de PC, al 80% de carga sobre el max.  el voltaje se estabiliza en 11,8 
Saludos.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 2, 2013)

Acá tomaron en cuenta la caida de tension que debe soportar el 317,porque segun mis calculos es bastante grande ya que tenemos 12V - 1.7V = 10.3V x 1A = 10W que es mucho para lo que tiene que disipar el LM317 aunque este en el disipador.
Ahora bien yo veo una resistencia de 4k7 que por medio de la misma nos da unos 1.5V mas o menos.
Ademas por que el led esta conectado a la patilla de ADJ. o ajuste.Y si es asi ahi tienes 1.25V que no alcanzan a encender el led porque su voltaje es mayor,como minimo unos 1.5V.
Creo que el LM317 esta muy al borde y por eso funciona asi,yo aconsejaria poner un transistor de potencia en ese mismo disipador y usar el lm317 como regulador.


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 2, 2013)

No... lo que sucede es que no se está utilizando el LM317 como regulador de tensión, sino de corriente. El integrado practicamente disipa la potencia de su propio "sostenimiento" para funcionar. Ahora me deja pensando si es conveniente poner el LED y el LM317 en el mismo disipador; ya saben la electricidad tiene comportamiento a la par de la temperatura.

Igualmente lo del transistor también me parece muy bueno. algunos de hecho trabajarían descansadisimos. buena idea!


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 2, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> No... lo que sucede es que no se está utilizando el LM317 como regulador de tensión, sino de corriente. El integrado practicamente disipa la potencia de su propio "sostenimiento" para funcionar. Ahora me deja pensando si es conveniente poner el LED y el LM317 en el mismo disipador; ya saben la electricidad tiene comportamiento a la par de la temperatura. Igualmente lo del transistor también me parece muy bueno. algunos de hecho trabajarían descansadisimos. buena idea!


Si funciona como regulador de corriente igual tiene un trabajo de 1A minimo para funcionar el led,pero lo que no entiendo es si el led funciona con 12V o 1.7V.Si el lm317 se puede usar como regulador de corriente pero igual tiene que pasar la corriente necesaria para que se active el led,por lo cual me lleva a pensar que por ese lm317 pasan 1A como minimo para andar el led y si pones una resistencia alta la corriente es menor...


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 2, 2013)

El led funciona desde los 9V a 12V. Y el LM317 en funcion de modo limitador de corriente nos dice: Iout=(Vref/R) ----> Iout=(1.25V/1.5Ohm)=0.83333....A, suficiente para un buen uso del LED. Lo que sucede es que cuando por el LED circulan cerca de 0.9A el voltaje tiende a estabilizarse en el LED, es un comportamiendo parecido an zener.


----------



## aron2003 (Nov 3, 2014)

todos hablaron de fuente de 1, 2 A, 12, 15v. Yo lo quiero calcular para una batería de 12v que maneja el led perfectamente, solo que debo limitar la corriente y no importaría si baja el voltaje, hasta 10-9v funciona perfectamente. El tema es entonces. Que me conviene y como calculo el driver para una bat de gel de 12v 3.3A. Les agradecería me ayuden.


----------



## chclau (Nov 4, 2014)

El calculo es segun la corriente, asi que no cambia. Eso, por supuesto, suponiendo que la tension obtenida a la salida sea suficiente para los LEDs que usaras


----------



## aron2003 (Nov 4, 2014)

Si el LM y la resistencia me dejan 9-10v 900ma anda bien. Lo probé con fuentes varias y con un stepdown con ccv y funciona bien. La cuestión que como todos hablaban de fuentes de 2A pensé que sería lo maximo que podía manejar el LM. Y la bat que quiero usar es 12v 3.3A.
Entonces con el LM317T + una R=1.4 ohm estaría bien. Aunque no me queda claro como calcular que potencia tiene que disipar la R. Debería ser de 2w, no?

Para esos problemas existen unos drivers chinos que acá en Arg no se consiguen.
Foto de ámbos lados


----------



## ClaudioYa (May 9, 2015)

Es un poco viejo el tema pero voy a comentar por si le sirve a alguien, más que teoría es experiencia.

Desde hace un tiempo alimento leds de 10w con LM317 y la resistencia; armado como limitador de corriente. El 317 aguanta perfectamente la corriente que necesita el led y la resistencia con el cálculo que dice que se debe hacer me funciona pero le entrega menos corriente con el led conectado, no así en vacío. Mi recomendación es que armen el circuito colocándole la resistencia que da el cálculo y miden la corriente con el led conectado, si es inferior a la deseada y la iluminación es baja también pueden ir bajando el valor de la resistencia hasta lo deseado. La disipación de R no la se porque utilizo alambre de nicrom, pero en una oportunidad puse una de 1/4 w con disipador y funcionó así que calculo que con 1 w debería ir más o menos bien. Y al 317 tampoco le pongo un gran disipador, con algo "mediano" creo que va bien. Si les sirve les puedo pasar los valores de como tengo armado los circuitos (el valor de R), me avisan y me fijo porque no lo tengo en la mente ahora.


----------



## yosimiro (May 9, 2015)

ClaudioYa dijo:


> Es un poco viejo el tema pero voy a comentar por si le sirve a alguien, más que teoría es experiencia.
> 
> Desde hace un tiempo alimento leds de 10w con LM317 y la resistencia; armado como limitador de corriente. El 317 aguanta perfectamente la corriente que necesita el led y la resistencia con el cálculo que dice que se debe hacer me funciona pero le entrega menos corriente con el led conectado, no así en vacío. Mi recomendación es que armen el circuito colocándole la resistencia que da el cálculo y miden la corriente con el led conectado, si es inferior a la deseada y la iluminación es baja también pueden ir bajando el valor de la resistencia hasta lo deseado. La disipación de R no la se porque utilizo alambre de nicrom, pero en una oportunidad puse una de 1/4 w con disipador y funcionó así que calculo que con 1 w debería ir más o menos bien. Y al 317 tampoco le pongo un gran disipador, con algo "mediano" creo que va bien. Si les sirve les puedo pasar los valores de como tengo armado los circuitos (el valor de R), me avisan y me fijo porque no lo tengo en la mente ahora.




Y unos diagramas-imágenes, no vendrían mal.
Esto es algo que se usa, y usará cada vez más.
Saludos.


----------



## PEZ ELODEA (May 12, 2015)

Si, ademas me lei todo el post porque estoy en la misma jajaja
Nunca viene mal una mano...
Idem al resto de los cumpas, tengo que alimentar 3 leds Blancos de 10W (10000K) con una fuente de PC de 12V/16A.
Supuestamente la tension es de 10.5V pensaba usar una R de 1,5Ω y 2A, pero hacer algo mas para los 3 juntos seria un golazo


----------



## yosimiro (May 12, 2015)

Tal vez modificándola...


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-6318/


----------



## Tachenk (May 13, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Tal vez modificándola...
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-6318/



Para modificarla y sacarle unos 32 V. para montaje en serie.? seria lo suyo.
Aun le quedara limitar la corriente. 
Por el precio hoy en dia de estos diodos, yo montaria tal como dices y ver que tal se comportan.
Yo aumentaría hasta 2 Ohm las R. limitadoras y conectadas al negativo, teóricamente se supone que es indifirente, pero en la practica se calientan menos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 13, 2015)

Tachenk dijo:


> Yo aumentaría hasta 2 Ohm las R. limitadoras y conectadas al negativo, teóricamente se supone que es indifirente,* pero en la practica se calientan menos.*


Es que los electrones ya llegan cansados...


----------



## PEZ ELODEA (May 14, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Tal vez modificándola...
> 
> (No puedo copiar fielmente el mensaje por nuevo)



Muchas gracias por el dato, estimo que apuntas a tener una salida de 10.5/11 (previendo una caida) aprovechando la corriente que puede entregar.


----------



## yosimiro (May 14, 2015)

PEZ ELODEA dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el dato, estimo que apuntas a tener una salida de 10.5/11 (previendo una caida) aprovechando la corriente que puede entregar.



No, no.

Me refiero a lo que otro compañero dice en el post 27...
*
"Para modificarla y sacarle unos 32 V. para montaje en serie.? seria lo suyo."*


----------



## ClaudioYa (Jul 2, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Y unos diagramas-imágenes, no vendrían mal.
> Esto es algo que se usa, y usará cada vez más.
> Saludos.



Disculpas por la demora, de todas formas esto que voy a pasar es muy común, pero por si les sirve el dato que funciona muy bien. Les debo los valores, una porque no tengo tiempo y otra porque estoy en duda si lo que dije es así o hice mal las mediciones...


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ago 14, 2016)

No se si corresponde volver comentar en este tema...

El problema que tengo con estos leds de 10w es que no termino de comprender cual es la forma de hacerle pasar la corriente deseada/correcta. Haciendo el circuito que expongo acá con una resistencia de 1.5 Ohm resulta que dependiendo del led pasan entre 400 y 500 mA y no los 800 mA aproximados que deberían pasar. La prueba para comprobar esto que hago es luego de armar el circuito mido la corriente que pasa en cortocircuito, en este caso me da los 800 mA. Ahora bien, hago lo mismo pero en vez de cortocircuitarla conecto el led y obtengo menos corriente, por supuesto que el led ilumina poco. ¿Puede ser que algunos leds tienen una impedancia de entrada?, porque algunos leds les pasa más corriente que a otros con idéntico esquema. No es problema de la fuente ya que es una batería que ronda generalmente los 12.20 v o más.

Les comento de paso el valor de la resistencia de un led de 10w que tengo funcionando hace un año o más, es el circuito que comento con una resistencia de 1.5 Ohm de 1/4 w; midiendo obtengo 550 mA aprox. La potencia de la resistencia van a decir que es poca, de hecho lo es, pero no llega a calentar tanto y en un año no se quemó (lo único que hice fue ponerle una de las pinzas cocodrilo como para disipar un poco el calor). En resumen algo mal hecho que funciona muy bien...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2016)

Si te pasa eso es que te falta tensión de entrada.
Intenta hacer algo conmutado, son potencias fuertes para reguladores lineales.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 14, 2016)

En efecto, es falta de tensión. Yo calculo que falta solo un poco. Prueba con el mismo circuito pero con una fuente de mayor tensión... por ejemplo de un pc portátil. Pero no midas corriente en corto jamás... midela en serie al LED.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2016)

Si es un generador de corriente constante si que puede medir en corto.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 14, 2016)

Hola.

Tal vez el LM317, no es la mejor opción.
Mira esto: http://www.inventable.eu/2012/08/06/driver-para-leds-de-alta-potencia/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tachenk (Ago 14, 2016)

Mi experiencia con estos leds, que prácticamente no monto otros, es que calientan mucho, y solicitan mucha corriente, la R las pongo de 1W, si dice que no se calienta,  pues vale, pero a mi de 1/4 literalmente fundida en 5 minutos....con Oh similar, por otro lado recuerda que son nueve diodos montado en tres lineas paralelas de tres leds en serie... realmente no son de 12V y 900 mA, sino de 9,9 v (En la practica 10) y 900mA
Doy por hecho que no son RGB, en ese caso son tres lineas independientes y se alimentan independiente mente con valores distintos. El rojo p.e. con un  max de 6,8V aprox. 
Me paso algo similar, y era por una R .limitadora que tenia un valor Ohmico muy superior al indicado, cosas de chinos...


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ago 17, 2016)

Gracias por sus respuestas.

Calculo que será por falta de tensión, el tema es que no me es práctico elevar la tensión para usarlo. Por otro lado quiero evitarlo ya que usé 2 de estos leds hace un tiempo con un elevador de voltaje y un regulador 7815 (obteniendo 15v regulados) más su correspondiente resistencia y ambos leds se estropearon, iluminan mucho menos y uno parpadea. Quizás no sea por ese motivo, pero por el momento quiero evitar eso.

elaficionado:
Casualmente tenía en mente un circuito similar, adjunto el esquema de lo que hice y no funcionó . El circuito lo probé con una lampara de 55/60w de automóvil y limitaba a 800mA aprox. y en corto igual. Pero no se por que motivo cuando le pongo el led me entrega menos corriente, unos 300mA aprox. lógicamente iluminando menos el led. ¿Cuál sería la caída de tensión del circuito?, según interpreto serían 0.7v de la resistencia y lo que caiga del mosfet o 0.7v si usara un transistor bipolar.

Tachenk:
Quizás no se queme la resistencia por no entregar el circuito regulador toda la corriente que debería. El led es blanco cálido 10w smd.

Estuve probando utilizar el led sin regulador y con una resistencia serie, en este momento lo tengo funcionando con 2 resistencias en serie de 1.6Ω y 0.22Ω; aunque midiendo con el tester me da 1.5 Ω. Con esta configuración mido unos 800/830mA lo cual sería ideal para no sobrecargar el led. Medí la temperatura luego de 1 hora y media del disipador y tenía 51º aprox. y la superficie del led 60º aprox. Me parece bastante, de hecho el led quema al tacto. Busqué en la web hojas de datos de estos leds y me encontré con temperaturas de trabajo muy diferentes, en algunos lados dice que trabajan hasta 60º, otros 70º, 80º... tener en cuenta que medí la temperatura a la madrugada y acá en Argentina estamos en invierno (y no uso estufa) por lo que en verano creo que se quemaría.

¿Será una locura pensar en ponerle un cooler?, no me gusta la idea por consumo y por ruido, pero tampoco quiero que el led me dure semanas como me ha pasado. Suponiendo que le ponga uno, ¿le podría hacer pasar más corriente para que ilumine más o también se quemaría?.

PD: me olvidé comentar que el circuito lo calculé para 700mA de corriente y luego ir probando para subirla, pero como ya comenté no llega ni a la mitad de 700mA.


----------



## Tachenk (Ago 17, 2016)

Poner disipador no es ninguna locura, es una necesidad imprescindible, y ponerle ventilador una garantía.
60ºC es una Tª aceptable, pero cuanta menos mejor, como todo componente eléctrico.
Piensa cuando llegue el verano.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 17, 2016)

La corriente que entrega tu fuente está bajando porque la resistencia interna del led es mas alta de lo que pensas, al poner en corto o la lampra de auto las resistencias son muy bajas y con poca tensión se llega a los 800mA, pero el aumentar la resistencia de carga tiene que subir la tensión para seguir entregando los 800mA, acordate que I=V/R, si R sube I baja, para mantener la I en su valor calculado hay que subir V.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 18, 2016)

Hola.

Mira este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/mejorando-luces-automovil-143340/

Chao.
elaf


----------



## jreyes (Ago 18, 2016)

Tal vez te sirva algo como esto (adjunto):

El operacional es el LM358 (1/2). La fuente de corriente se origina a partir de un LM317 y el MOSFET es un IRFZ44N. Para hacerla variable se le puede agregar un potenciómetro en paralelo con R2 (de unos 50k) y el terminal central se conecta a la entrada correspondiente del operacional.


Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2016)

No entiendo el sistema. Con una referencia de tensión vale.
La corriente es contante porque Ur2=Ur1 y r1 es conocida.
No le veo sentido al LM317 ahí
Si la alimentación es confiable me parece que vale con un potenciómetro.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 20, 2016)

hola.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jreyes (Ago 20, 2016)

El mismo que puse antes, pero con la circuitería completa y la misma con la versión para corriente del LED ajustable (y el gráfico). Este circuito (el ajustable) lo usé con unos LEDs en barra que venden para automóviles y funciona bastante bien.

Saludos.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ago 21, 2016)

Antes de responder a sus comentarios les voy a comentar el resultado de algunas pruebas que hice:

Resulta que tengo 2 leds que supuestamente son iguales (10w smd blanco cálido), el que consulto en este tema (led 1) y otro que lo tengo funcionando con el circuito del LM317 como regulador de corriente (led 2). Cuestión que este último ilumina bastante más que el de este tema con igual circuito. Entonces me puse a probar ambos leds con los circuitos siguientes:

- El de mi comentario #31 el led 1 ilumina poco y deja pasar una corriente de 500mA aprox. Mientras que el led 2, como ya comenté, ilumina mucho más con una corriente de 730mA aprox. (igual sigue siendo menos de los 900mA deseados).

- Con el de #38 ambos 300mA (seguramente el circuito está mal).

- Y el más sorprendente para mi, con una simple resistencia. Con una de 1 Ω el led 1 deja pasar unos 830mA y el led 2 1400mA.

Nota: todas las pruebas con la misma fuente (batería) que en ese momento estaba en 12.03 v.

Esto me desconcierta, significa que leds con las mismas especificaciones funcionan distinto con fuentes iguales.

Por otro lado le puse a ambos leds un cooler de pc en serie con una resistencia de 100 Ω (para que gire más lento) y aunque no me gusta el ruido que hace prácticamente no calientan.

Dicho lo anterior, en ambos lugares donde tengo los leds me falta un poco de iluminación, si les hago pasar más corriente y los mantengo a temperatura "normal" con el cooler ¿se quemarían o le bajaría la vida útil más rápido?. Es mi gran duda, si el desgaste es solo por temperatura o hay algo más que los desgasta.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 21, 2016)

ClaudioYa dijo:


> Dicho lo anterior, en ambos lugares donde tengo los leds me falta un poco de iluminación, si les hago pasar más corriente y los mantengo a temperatura "normal" con el cooler ¿se quemarían o le bajaría la vida útil más rápido?. Es mi gran duda, si el desgaste es solo por temperatura o hay algo más que los desgasta.



No se debe pasar de las especificaciones, y en todo caso, mantenerse alejado de ellas(hacia abajo).

Por otra parte, me parece que tambièn debes tener en cuenta...

La transmigración.

Pero esto solo *me parece*, no lo sé con certeza, lo anterior sí.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ago 21, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> No se debe pasar de las especificaciones, y en todo caso, mantenerse alejado de ellas(hacia abajo).
> 
> Por otra parte, me parece que tambièn debes tener en cuenta...
> 
> ...



¿transmigración?


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 22, 2016)

Es un vicio que traigo del hardware.

Perdón, me confundí de término, quise decir...

http://lowlevelhardware.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/electromigracion-en-microprocesadores.html

De todos modos, no debe afectar en este caso.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ago 22, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Es un vicio que traigo del hardware.
> 
> Perdón, me confundí de término, quise decir...
> 
> ...



Mira vos, no conocía el término. De todas maneras ya me queda claro que no debo exceder la corriente máxima del led, a lo sumo ponerlo al límite pero con buena refrigeración.

Tengo por probar dos ideas que tengo (que seguro no van a funcionar), cuando haga las pruebas les comento que son y que resultados tuve.


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 22, 2016)

Pero tomas todas las variables en cuenta? La resistencia del MOSFET? El voltaje umbral del LED? Coeficientes de temperatura de las resistencias?

Como te comentan, si la fuente de voltaje es confiable para que el LM317? o me perdí de algo? y eso que lei todo el tema


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2016)

El LM317 parece ser la referencia de voltaje que toma el operacional para trabajar.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 22, 2016)

Si, el LM hace una referencia de tensión pero lo veo muy complicado _"para nada"_
Supongo que vale con un zener, un  regulador de tensión o incluso un simple divisor de tensión.
En todo caso yo pondría al LM directamente a regular la corriente y a correr.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Si, el LM hace una referencia de tensión pero lo veo muy complicado _"para nada"_
> Supongo que vale con un zener, un  regulador de tensión o incluso un simple divisor de tensión.
> En todo caso yo pondría al LM directamente a regular la corriente y a correr.



Estamos totalmente de acuerdo, aunque en esta aplicación para manejar un led de 10W es más aconsejable usar el LM en el modo de fuente de corriente constante y el Mosfet servirle de refuerzo al LM para poder manejar altos niveles de corriente, como lo que se hace con un zener y transistores de potencia en fuentes de alimentación.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 22, 2016)

Pues no se, porque consumen entre 900 mA a 1A, y el LM si no recuerdo mal aguanta 1,5A osea que tiene un margen razonable.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues no se, porque consumen entre 900 mA a 1A, y el LM si no recuerdo mal aguanta 1,5A osea que tiene un margen razonable.
> 
> Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!



A la parte práctica los aguanta, pero trabaja mas descansado ayudado por un Mosfet de potencia.

En realidad es cuestión de probar la mejor opción, yo pienso que se podría hacer una variación del diagrama con que se alimenta un led de potencia de 1W para alimentar este de 10W, solo cambiando la resistencia de referencia del LM

Este diagrama solo usa un LM317 y una resistencia, ha sido ampliamente difundido en el foro.


----------



## jreyes (Ago 22, 2016)

La combinación LM317+LED en serie es la más efectiva en cuanto a componentes; pero requiere de al menos 2V extra a los que necesita el LED para funcionar adecuadamente (a menos que se quiera trabajar el LED a altas temperaturas).

En el caso del circuito que expuse más arriba se usa el regulador como fuente de corriente para generar una tensión de referencia estable frente a la temperatura y a variaciones significativas de voltaje de entrada, siendo ambas características mejores opciones frente a la alternativa zéner+resistencia.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 22, 2016)

Hola a todos , yo sin dudas enpleyaria una fuente de curriente constant y una comutación PWM para controlar lo brillo deseado del LED    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , yo sin dudas enpleyaria una fuente de curriente constant y una comutación PWM para controlar lo brillo deseado del LED
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel como seria el diagrama del circuito que emplearias para alimentar este LED? Dado que la mayoria apuntamos a dejar soluciones lineales, pero la PWM es mas indicada para estas aplicaciones.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 22, 2016)

Ferchito dijo:


> Daniel como seria el diagrama del circuito que emplearias para alimentar este LED? Dado que la mayoria apuntamos a dejar soluciones lineales, pero la PWM es mas indicada para estas aplicaciones.


 A grueso modo premeramente es nesesario saper la curriente correcta de trabajo aclarada por lo fabricante del LED , proyectar una fuente de curriente constant a partir de un transistor PNP , con auxilio de otro transistor NPN comutar lo LED y con auxilio de un CI LM555 armado como generador de PWM ayustable excitar la base del transistor NPN .
Voi estudiar algo a respecho y despues subo la ideas por aca .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 22, 2016)

Yo no veo que el LM317 este como fuente de corriente, y mucho menos se apoye con el MOSFET, más bien como comentan más arriba, realiza la función de referencia de voltaje cosa que puede realizarse con un divisor de tensión o zener. El circuito esta muy mal diseñado por eso arroja valores aleatorios de corriente al ser medido o calentarse.

El mosfet en si ya funciona como un regulador de voltaje/corriente, por su caracteristica de comportarse como una resistencia variable cuando VGS < VDS (o es al revez? ).
Yo utilizaria un divisor de tensión y que una resistencia sea un termistor cercano al LED. Al funcionar en condiciones de temperatura normal el LED recibiria toda la corriente, y al calentarse de más, el termistor disminuiría la tension de compuerta, aumentando la resistencia RDS del mosfet (lo que limitaria la corriente). Podría complementarse con un LDR para tomar en cuenta la luminosidad.

O digo locuras @_@


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 22, 2016)

Hola.

LM317 como fuente corriente contante es bueno, pero necesita 4.25V como mínimo.


Ver el archivo adjunto 50273

Nota: LM350 es similar al LM317, pero soporta hasta 3A

Respecto a este circuito.

Ver el archivo adjunto 147468

Como se ha dicho, se puede usar, divisor de voltaje, diodo zéner, etc.
Yo usé el LM317 para no calcular nada, soporta hasta 40V de entrada y es mucha más estable que, un divisor de voltaje, diodo zéner. También facilita el cálculo de la resistencia limitadora de corriente del LED.
Se puede poner en paralelo con R1 un potenciómetro y se obtiene un dimmer para el LED.

Mi opción preferida es esta.


 



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Sep 1, 2016)

Vuelvo con más incertidumbres que antes...

Antes de seguir les comento que el LM317+la resistencia como regulador de corriente aguanta "tranquilo" la corriente del led, además de soportar 1.5A hay que recordar que en este modo parte o gran parte de la disipación la realiza la resistencia.





elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> LM317 como fuente corriente contante es bueno, pero necesita 4.25V como mínimo.
> 
> ...




Probé el circuito del LM317 y el comparador (titulado "Tu opción preferida") y no me entrega los mA que necesito con el led, con una resistencia como carga si. El problema que tengo (que comenté en otro tema hace un tiempo con otro circuito, éste) es que no se por que en el mosfet tengo una caída de tensión de 3v aún sin carga. Haga lo que haga si uso un comparador manejando un mosfet me cae esa tensión y esto hace que apenas si llego a 9v de salida por lo tanto el led no recibe el voltaje necesario y mucho menos la corriente. ¿También les pasa? porque probé poner el mosfet con una resistencia en la base para ver si andaba bien y no sucedía lo mismo que con el comparador, además de probar con otros mosfets.

Por otro lado, armé el famoso circuito regulador PWM con el 555 y en este caso regula perfecto, puedo entregarle más o menos corriente moviendo el potenciómetro y no tengo el problema comentado anteriormente. Lo que no se es como hacer para que ese circuito o uno similar me entregue con PWM una corriente constante, alguna idea?.


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 1, 2016)

hno: Los MOSFET tipo N de potencia normalmente necesitan un VGS >= 10V, esto para que la resistencia RDS alcance su valor más bajo (RDS[on]). Existen los tipos "Low Logic Level" que tienen un VGS >= 5V.

Debes checar la hoja de datos del MOSFET.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Sep 1, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> hno: Los MOSFET tipo N de potencia normalmente necesitan un VGS >= 10V, esto para que la resistencia RDS alcance su valor más bajo (RDS[on]). Existen los tipos "Low Logic Level" que tienen un VGS >= 5V.
> 
> Debes checar la hoja de datos del MOSFET.



Pero el comparador de tensión (LM324) no entrega como salida positiva la tensión de alimentación? en este caso son más de 12v cuando hice las pruebas. Además si no recuerdo mal hice la prueba poniendo otro transistor que maneje la base del mosfet, que sea manejado por el comparador. Esto último no lo recuerdo bien si lo hice, pero en tal caso lo volvería a probar.


----------

